# Moving To Germany



## Anastasia.fox (Sep 11, 2018)

Hey Everyone!

I'm a British/Canadian and been living in Spain for the last 9 years, been wanting to move to Germany for the last 6, but just haven't made the jump.
This year I've finally decided to do so. I've studied German on and off for the last 5 years but still struggle greatly with the pronunciations. 
I'm aiming to move to Freiburg, to also finish University there. 
I suppose I have a couple of questions.

The only thing that's keeping me back now is the fact that I have two "category 1" dogs, which I get mixed reviews on whether or not they are allowed in Germany. Let me just state that in the event they are not allowed, I will NOT be moving there as I will not leave my dogs behind.
Here is Spain my dogs are considered "potentially dangerous" and so I have a license to own them, as well as civilian insurance. I have all the correct paperwork for them. My dogs are not aggressive. 
I have been told in different places that it always depends on the region of Germany and that with a Dog Aggression Test, I can apply at the Local City Hall to enter with my dogs. Other places have told me that it is a definite no go. 
I was wondering if there is anyone that can shed some more light on this matter?

Also, As I hear that Freiburg is one of the greenest cities, does anyone know of any Eco Community projects or Community living near Freiburg?

Thank you!


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

There is no uniform legislation, because the local admin determines what's right or wrong.
at least in fact of dogs..it 's a matter of dog tax too.
f.i. a Rottweiler in one village can be guard dog without problems, in another city it can be a dog only cared by adult owner with dog licence.

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rasseliste

So you have to ask the local Admin in city hall.

For your interest..gemeinschaften.de


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

Are you independently wealthy? Even if you find a municipality that would allow your dogs, it'll be next to impossible to find accommodation (especially anything affordable) that would permit them.


----------

